# What tricks to train???



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

As some of you know I'm currently enrolled in the KPA dog trainer program.

Right now with Avery I'm working on getting the following on cue:
Lick
Jump
Settle (go lay on a mat)
Lay down in a box
Vulture pose (holds head down relatively low)


And we are still trying to get his old tricks on better cue (ie get him to stop offering said trick unless I ask for them)
Show your belly
Back
Sit
Down

So as you can see we are working on a lot at once! But anyway the reason I posted this was because I have to come up with another trick to shape and I'm having a real brain fart. I want something realitively simple (something that can be trained within a couple of sessions) that's more cute than useful.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

lauren43 said:


> As some of you know I'm currently enrolled in the KPA dog trainer program.
> 
> Right now with Avery I'm working on getting the following on cue:
> Lick
> ...


The last one on this video!:heh:
YouTube


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

high five or roll over


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Tobi said:


> The last one on this video!:heh:
> YouTube


Phhhffff. Typical Male.



:biggrin:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Touch. (touches your hand with his nose).


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Phhhffff. Typical Male.
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


You know that's an amazing trick!


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

stand- up on hind legs, spin-just turning in a circle (chasing the tail), can be "upgraded" to dance which is circling while standing


----------



## flashyfawn (Mar 8, 2012)

I was going to say "spin" also, normally really quick and easy to teach.


----------



## jaber6 (Feb 21, 2013)

Celt said:


> stand- up on hind legs, spin-just turning in a circle (chasing the tail), can be "upgraded" to dance which is circling while standing


We just taught Tux this over the weekend. So far he's got the lure down, just need to throw in the vocal command. Fun trick to learn


----------



## Dobelover (Mar 14, 2013)

You could teach him to crawl..that's always a cute one


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

*Side *and *Heel*. Side is walking on the right side, heel is walking on the left side. I was just in Home Depot tonight, I only need to twirl my finger, the dog jumps to the other side. Seamus is great at it, Teaghan did the best tonight she's ever done, pretty much as good as Seamus.


----------



## July11 (Jul 7, 2011)

Cover eyes with paws. Always cute. 

or:

Follow hand to jump up on anything, place in any chosen spot, or go over or through anything you choose. I have to say, this one is the one my pup MOST enjoys. His whole body language and facial expression changes to one of pure joy when we practice it.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

>>> hand signals for, sit, stay, come, wait, down, go left, go right, back up.
>>> "get your leash".
>>> "go to (insert name)".
>>> "go to your bed", "go to your crate".
>>> "go to the car". lots of times before we leave the house
i'll open the car door. i'll come inside and say "get your leash".
then i open the front door and say "go to the car". my dog goes to
the car and jumps in the back.
>>> "other side". no matter which side my dog is on
if i say "other side" he switches sides whether he's on
or off lead. 
>>> "pick it up" or "bring it here". when i drop something
i can use either command and my dog will pick up whatever i dropped.
>>> "get the mail". when the mailperson comes i open the door
and say "get the mail" and my dog goes to the mail truck and the
mailperson hands him the mail and he brings it to me.
>>> "leg leads". no verbal command for this. when i lead off with
my left leg my dog walks with me. if i lead off with my right
leg he stays.
>>> family hug". if my GF and i are hugging either one ofus
can "family hug" and our dog walks between us.
>>> "find it". hide something indoors or outside.
>>> "paw" and "other one". ask for his paw then the "other one".
>>> "go through my legs". when i call him to me sometimes
i spread my legs and say "go through my legs".


----------

